# Proscar finasteride



## Grozny (Sep 21, 2011)

Any good feedback's about dosage at 1mg/day, i was thinking to use it during 30days ?


----------



## ooa4oo (Sep 21, 2011)

supposedly the ideal dose for preventing hairloss.
any more and you're wasting it since the dose response curve is really flat for finasteride.
you'll only be increasing side effects over that.
i will be starting 1mg ed also very soon right before i start my cycle.


----------

